# Spirit Stores



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

most of them open by labor day


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

can someone please post the 20% off coupon for us all? would be great to go into their store with that in hand (it is not in the coupons thread yet). I am on their email list and have not recv'd it yet


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

Our Spirit Store opened yesterday! Been there twice already.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Vancouver said:


> can someone please post the 20% off coupon for us all? would be great to go into their store with that in hand (it is not in the coupons thread yet). I am on their email list and have not recv'd it yet


I haven't received any coupon yet either. 

Our stores aren't anywhere close to opening.


----------



## Scaranda (Aug 31, 2009)

The store closest to me opens on Thursday. I've been dying to get make-up! Need to get planning already.


----------



## ChangedReality (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm so excited... I've been to one twice... I'm heading down to see my family next weekend and I hope/pray that it's open by then... I would be so excited I don't think I could control myself... I already have a shopping list.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I saw the banner hanging on the building that ours is going in. I have to drive by to see if they posted an opening date. Last year ours didn't open until about 9/10 and they were very slow in stocking/setting up. I'm hoping they email some coupons too. There are some things I'd like to get this year.


----------



## quills (Jul 9, 2009)

ours had a sign that says opening September, this was a couple of days ago, i'll have to go to the mall tomorrow and see if they're open.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Ours doesn't open until later this month, I am jelous of you guys who have one open now.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Ours is opening September 7th.


----------



## S1n1sterTech (Aug 29, 2009)

mine need to speed up on opening, i have lots of money i need to triad in for alot of Halloween stuff they have


----------



## POOKIE0628 (Mar 31, 2007)

We went to the Spirit store last night. For some reason they were only open for 3 hours. They told us they did not think that they would be taking 20% off coupons this year. I called Spirit and was told that they were not going to be sending them. Right now you can get 20% off online.


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

Just called like 4 stores that are going to be in my area, I got no answer from 3 of them and the closest one had a guy answer telling me that they don't know when they will be opening maybe a week or two  ...I was like, what the ***!!!!!!!! This really sucks....


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

VNOMISS said:


> Just called like 4 stores that are going to be in my area, I got no answer from 3 of them and the closest one had a guy answer telling me that they don't know when they will be opening maybe a week or two  ...I was like, what the ***!!!!!!!! This really sucks....


I just called the one closest to me...Riverdale Road in Utah and the lady who answered said they open on the 10th


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

I thought it was going to be universally opened the day of or after Labour Day


----------



## BeastofKilligrey (Apr 9, 2009)

I guess I'm just in a lucky area. Our location opened up last week. I've been in twice to pick up a few things and they have seemed pretty busy. Last night I asked the cashier how things had been going and she said they were steady so far.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I was shopping yesterday (Friday, 9/4) and noticed some small signs up saying "open" so quickly parked the car and went in. I had heard a number of the stores were opening late so hadn't really thought to check them out yet. This location was pretty much all set up except for a row or two of missing costumes/accessories. Last year they were next door in the shopping center but this year they took over the old Linens and Things location so had more space. Huge giant cardboard trees (maybe 10-11 feet high I'd guess) created this forest effect with props near the trunks. I thought it was kind of cool. There's a possessed baby playpen also that was a nice display. 

Same guy was running it this year. His location was still using the Secret Society mailing list and I signed up this year. He said I'd get an email with coupon for 20% off in a few days. So it was interesting to hear that not all stores are participating in this. 

Just like last year, this location had a few Clearance tables and shelf areas to clear out overstock from the previous year. I ended up buying a talking pirate head (remembered from last year reg. 29.99 I think) and an animated trapped rat prop, for $9.97 each. They had the talking vampire priced similarly and a bunch of other stuff I can't recall. Also had some of the full size Gemmy spirit balls for $19.99 (did not see the white haired guy with the mic though). I don't know if the Clearance area is something all stores do, but if yours does, get there early for the best selection.

I always look forward to Spirit Halloween opening. Their sales staff was a friendly bunch of guys and they were enjoying showing me the different animated props and such. I was glad I had stopped in unexpectedly and will be back to pick up a few things later.


----------



## BeastofKilligrey (Apr 9, 2009)

Just like last year said:


> My store had the clearance table also. Sounds like they had about the same stuff as yours. I got the talking pirate head as well, pretty good price! They also had some costumes marked down but they were all lame.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

prestonjjrtr said:


> I haven't received any coupon yet either.
> 
> Our stores aren't anywhere close to opening.



Here's the coupon. 


View attachment 5958


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

dippedstix said:


> Here's the coupon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5958


Thanks so much Dippedstix... I never got mine and I signed up last year.


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks for the coupon dippedstix. Mine operates after Labor Day.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Yea, thanks for the coupon. Haven't recieved one from them yet this year.


----------



## Shawna (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Dippedstix,
I looked at the coupon and it has an expiry dat of October 31st, 2008. Did they make an error? They honor it?


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh wow- I didn't even notice that. I just looked and they sent it to me just 2 days ago (on the 4th). Must be a typo. Not sure if they will honor it or not!!?? I think I'll email them now and tell them the date is incorrect.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

BTW- the code to use online is SOCIETY


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Mine opened up really early _(this past weekend)._ I've got to say, their new animations are pretty good so far. 

I am totally gaga over their new animated tombstones. I'm thinking of getting two of them plus another animated and proceed to completly take them apart and then improve the skins and copy the motor movements for future props  The design of the mechanics is what I really like. For two of them, I am guessing they are using a car radio antenna motor. 

Here's the movement I'm thinking a radio antenna motor is doing. Anybody would think it was the typical pumpkin on the table...but then.....

Video



Here's the other one with the same motor movement. What's really cool about this one is that you can hook up your fog machine to go through it's mouth. From what I understand, it has a timer for bursts of fog:

Video



Finally, I just dig this one a lot. No idea what mechanism is used for this but I've certainly got my eye on it to hack. Anybody have an idea how this is done?:

Video


----------



## texashalloween08 (Oct 4, 2008)

*I checked out the Spirit website, and no Spirits are listed in the Dallas/Fort Worth area!! I am so bummed!! My whole family looks forward to going to Spirit each Halloween!!! The closest one listed is in Waco, which is about 2 hours away!! I wonder if they will add any more stores to the list?? *


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

I have a common friend with the guy who owns the Dallas franchise of Spirit... I've been told they are finalizing their leases for this year and will be opening the Dallas stores later this month.


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

BTW... has anyone seen this guy in action:

Life-size Animated Crawling Man in Decorations New Decor for 2009

I'm trying to decide if I want to order him or not.

Jim


----------



## texashalloween08 (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks Dalloween, I am looking forward to seeing all the cool displays that Spirit has each year!!


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

We stopped at the one in Fayetville yesterday! It was great too see the store full with people shopping. I will be going to the one in Sterling later on today, hopefully its open too.


----------



## Lot27 (Apr 15, 2009)

Their site sucks. What is so hard about posting opening dates. Most phone numbers are disconnected. 
Fine by me. Let em stay closed longer. Lets me sell more of my own stuff. lol


----------



## Lot27 (Apr 15, 2009)

Found one open in Whitemarsh MD. 50 miles but we are going tomorrow


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

*Oh, you lucky son-of-a-guns!*

Ours doesn't open until the end of the month as I recall, so I'm going to start frothing at the mouth as the time nears. It is going to be in a new (and larger) location so I'm hoping it will be more like a full sized Spirit rather than a mini-store.

Also, does anyone know if the individual stores will order something for you off of SpiritHalloween.com if they don't have the item in stock? There are some Victorian Women's Boots that I want but I refuse to buy shoes online myself.


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

dippedstix said:


> Here's the coupon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5958



I got lucky using this coupon on 2 items today at one store however...it expired in 2008 and the 2nd Spirit store caught the expiration date on it....LOL... Just giving everyone a heads up before you print it out and go to the store.


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

damm, i already printed it out and wanted to use it on thier coffin. oh well, they won't honor it i suppose?


----------



## Anji4062 (Jul 28, 2009)

My hubby and I went into 2 of the ones that opened on Sat. They were in the Mid Rivers and O'Fallon area in MO. I'm not gonna lie...I was freaking excited!!! They have all kinds of stuff. Oh, also...if you guys are interested in the scene setters stuff, you should check them out early. I got one that was supposed to be $5, but it was from last year, and it was marked down to $2. Also, am I the first one to see/mention these?

Animated Hovering Ghost in Decorations New Decor for 2009

They had one set up in the Mid Rivers store. THEY ARE FREAKIN AWESOME!!!! And they're only $50. I've got the 20% coupon now (wish I would've had it yesterday) and that's what I'm using it on. *squee*


----------



## spookyspirit (Jul 14, 2009)

Spirit Stores will have the capability to set up one of their extra registers as an internet kiosk. Then they will have the ability to offer any thing off of the website. It will act like your home computer...use a credit card and ship to home, even use the 20% off coupon. Very cool.


----------



## Dr.Ghoul (Sep 6, 2009)

Anji4062 said:


> My hubby and I went into 2 of the ones that opened on Sat. They were in the Mid Rivers and O'Fallon area in MO. I'm not gonna lie...I was freaking excited!!! They have all kinds of stuff. Oh, also...if you guys are interested in the scene setters stuff, you should check them out early. I got one that was supposed to be $5, but it was from last year, and it was marked down to $2. Also, am I the first one to see/mention these?
> 
> Animated Hovering Ghost in Decorations New Decor for 2009
> 
> They had one set up in the Mid Rivers store. THEY ARE FREAKIN AWESOME!!!! And they're only $50. I've got the 20% coupon now (wish I would've had it yesterday) and that's what I'm using it on. *squee*


I'm going to the one in O'Fallon tommarow, I can't wait. I already went to the one near me, but it wasn't very big but it looked like they were just starting to put things up.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

> Animated Hovering Ghost in Decorations New Decor for 2009
> 
> They had one set up in the Mid Rivers store. THEY ARE FREAKIN AWESOME!!!! And they're only $50. I've got the 20% coupon now (wish I would've had it yesterday) and that's what I'm using it on. *squee*


They ARE "freakin awesome"! They look much more spooky in person. It actually looks like it's floating. I wonder if it can be redressed to look more spooky. I wonder if some black plastic to cover the parts, cheesecloth for the ethereal fabric, and a foam skull will do the trick. I need to go back to Spirit and see how fragile these are. I was really impressed with it though.


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

spookyspirit said:


> Spirit Stores will have the capability to set up one of their extra registers as an internet kiosk. Then they will have the ability to offer any thing off of the website. It will act like your home computer...use a credit card and ship to home, even use the 20% off coupon. Very cool.


Great! That gives me a little more flexibility since a lot of this will (unfortunately) be up to the quick in regards to costume embellishments. Of course, by "up to the quick" I mean early October.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

dippedstix said:


> Oh wow- I didn't even notice that. I just looked and they sent it to me just 2 days ago (on the 4th). Must be a typo. Not sure if they will honor it or not!!?? I think I'll email them now and tell them the date is incorrect.



After reading the posts on this I just checked the coupon that I got yesterday by email after signing up at the local Spirit store on Thursday or Friday. Mine says 10/31/*08* also!!! Someone was sleeping at the computer back at Spirit!! I'm going to print out my whole email showing the date sent to me and ask them about it when I go to Spirit on Monday.

BTW I saw the hovering ghost when I was at the store and thought it looked great.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

VNOMISS said:


> I got lucky using this coupon on 2 items today at one store however...it expired in 2008 and the 2nd Spirit store caught the expiration date on it....LOL... Just giving everyone a heads up before you print it out and go to the store.


I know- I'm really sorry! They JUST sent that coupon to me 2 days ago. I've emailed them about it but I haven't heard back yet....


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

you would think all they would care about is the bar code for their registers...the coupon should still work. Worse come to worse, is photoshop an option in changing that 8 to a 9?


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

O well if they (Spirit) dropped the ball on that coupon then they should honor it...LOL...Like I said the one store I went in said nothing, didn't even really read it and took it (O and the barcode didn't work she had to override it and type it in) ...the other store read the entire coupon and wasn't going to honor it however, she ended up giving me 20% off all the big stuff I bought anyway since I spent so much...which was really cool of her! They even had a few items from last year, not sure if anyone remembers but they had a real big reaper, his eyes glowed green & he had a cicle...well she called her DM and asked him how much we could have him for since he was from last year and since we bought so much stuff so we got him for 20% off then another 20% off...he was originally $199.00, so that was a home run for sure  And both stores had different stock as well...the managers said that they are having issues this year with getting shipments(from China) both were still waiting on trucks to come and they also said PA stores were having trouble simply just opening due to townshop regulations and such...We drove to NJ, which was the only 2 stores that I found were open in my area.....


----------



## Lot27 (Apr 15, 2009)

Welp that was not all I had hoped. It was just a small store in the mall. Not meant to have all the bells and wistles. The bigger one I passed on the way home was stocked but did not open until the 14th.
My biggest gripe is the ugly mass produced Myers masks they offer. *puke* A few bucks more can get a far more accurate indie mask. 
We left with the flickering candle lights and webs. Small stuff. Made out better at AC Moore


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

VNOMISS said:


> the managers said that they are having issues this year with getting shipments(from China) both were still waiting on trucks to come and they also said PA stores were having trouble simply just opening due to townshop regulations and such...We drove to NJ, which was the only 2 stores that I found were open in my area.....



What part of Pa are you in (if you don't mind me asking).
I am waiting for the store in North Wales to open.


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

The one in Sterling is not open yet! should have bought more stuff in NC.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

I decided to buy the guardian of the grave. 
Called my local spirit. they has one. 
went to pick it up. The box was pretty beat up. I said this isnt a floor model is it.
the guy says not, see the pull tab for the demo mode is stilll attached.


I get it home, open it up:
the instructions were ripped
the pins to attached the tombstone have already been installed (sloppy, to the point it wont stay together,)
It was missing the hardware to attach to a fogger.
Oh, and that pull tab. it wasnt attached to anything in the box. it was just taped to the out side of the box. 
and the inside lip of the top of the box was written "floor okay"

this is going back. I'll have to go to another store or wait for another to come in stock.


BTW I have notice on a couple props from spirit (this one included) a "floorpad" jack.

its a two pin connection. this prop could beifit form a matt switch. does spirit make one for these props?


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Went to the Spirit store today. I did'nt know that it had opened Friday, so some of the things were already sold out I did buy the hovering ghost with the 20% coupon. Was going to get the Guardian of the grave, but it was sold out, but they said they were getting more in. Did look at M. Myers and in person, I still was not impressed.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Well Spirit opened today and I bought two lanturns.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Today one spirit store is open but, just starting the displays. One not opened... One opened with most of the displays up. I wanted to see that hovering ghost but non of them had it out. So, for those that have seen it, It is really worth the $50 (with coupon of course) what kind of mechanism is it using to move?

Thanks!!!


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

nhh said:


> Today one spirit store is open but, just starting the displays. One not opened... One opened with most of the displays up. I wanted to see that hovering ghost but non of them had it out. So, for those that have seen it, It is really worth the $50 (with coupon of course) what kind of mechanism is it using to move?
> 
> Thanks!!!


Mine I went to today did'nt have one out, but they opened it up and put it together so I could see it in action. Its not to bad and I think I will do a little work on it. Believe it or not, the mechanism looks like a power radio attenna. I noticed that several of the props use the same thing if they raise and lower.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped by a new location which opened today and I thought they must have been short of help because nothing was set up like the previous one I went to. No big trees, no expensive props built and on display and working. Just everything in it's original boxes. No clearance table either. Not sure if it's because I got there a few hours after opening or because being a new location they didn't have anything from last years inventory. Anyway it was disappointing and I'm glad I went to an open and stocked store on Friday. I'll definitely be going back to that location. The new store did have a number of families in there picking out costumes and props for their house, so that was nice to see.


----------



## Anji4062 (Jul 28, 2009)

There's a video on the Spirit Site for the Floating Ghost. Here's the link.

Video

He's REALLY cool looking all set up!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Hmmm... I might just have to break down and get one... We have a great location for it... Thanks!!


----------



## Anji4062 (Jul 28, 2009)

No problem. I really want one, but I'm waiting to see if they send out the right coupon since they're all dated '08. I'd just use the code to get the discount, but then I'd still have to pay for shipping. And that's just silly when I work in a town that has a store.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

So has anyone received an in store coupon yet? I reall got some use out of these last year. Our store just opened today and I'm planning to visit tomorrow. Couple of things I'd like to get. I know I'm on their email list and last year received coupons from them but nothing yet.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> So has anyone received an in store coupon yet? I reall got some use out of these last year. Our store just opened today and I'm planning to visit tomorrow. Couple of things I'd like to get. I know I'm on their email list and last year received coupons from them but nothing yet.



Signed up in store last week and received an expired '08 coupon in email so it seems to be happening to a number of people.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Don't know if this has been mentioned before but Spirit will be on QVC on Tuesday in the evening. No products have been posted on the website yet.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

what is the deal with this expired coupon????....anyone know if it works?...do i have to photoshop the 08 to 09?


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I made the fix to the coupon, I hate dealing with some of the employees of stores around here (they can be very rude), I put 4 on a sheet to cut out and use at different locations.

eek ok fixed it - its coupon4 if you grabbed the earlier one.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

kittyvibe said:


> I made the fix to the coupon, I hate dealing with the employees of stores around here, I put 4 on a sheet to cut out and use at different locations.


nice...let me know if this works..


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice coupon fixer... Should have changed the percentage too....J/K...hehe


----------



## halloween4ever (Jul 1, 2009)

I have three Spirit Halloween Stores in my area to choose from and I've already been to all of them. 

Just go to the spirit Halloween Website and sign up for the Star Wars Sweepstakes and they'll email you a coupon almost instantly.


Star Wars Sign


----------



## rickdilorenzo (Oct 7, 2008)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Don't know if this has been mentioned before but Spirit will be on QVC on Tuesday in the evening. No products have been posted on the website yet.


Some new stuff just appeared on the QVC website...I wonder if it's going to be the stuff on the Spirit show late tonight...

Halloween Décor — For the Home — QVC.com

Animated Hunch Back Treater Greeter - QVC.com

Skeleton Butler with Candelabra - QVC.com

...few others too...nothing fantastic though


----------



## Head Hauntcho (Jul 10, 2009)

Don't worry about the expiration date on the coupon- we will still honor it. It was a mistake on our part. If the store refuses- ask them to check the portal for the email from Spirit corporate.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Stopped by our store today. Still setting up with less than a third of their stuff out. Kind of dosconcerting in that the associate said they had gone to Cleveland to set up a store and they had all kinds of neat stuff;the stuff shown on the website. Our store doesn't have any of it and they're wondering if it will come in. We experienced the same last year where none of the really good props ever made it to our store. Too bad because the Halloween market in our city is big. I hope they get some nice shipments in soon.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

*Spirit rules !!!!!*



Ghost of Spookie said:


> I was shopping yesterday (Friday, 9/4) and noticed some small signs up saying "open" so quickly parked the car and went in. I had heard a number of the stores were opening late so hadn't really thought to check them out yet. This location was pretty much all set up except for a row or two of missing costumes/accessories. Last year they were next door in the shopping center but this year they took over the old Linens and Things location so had more space. Huge giant cardboard trees (maybe 10-11 feet high I'd guess) created this forest effect with props near the trunks. I thought it was kind of cool. There's a possessed baby playpen also that was a nice display.
> 
> Same guy was running it this year. His location was still using the Secret Society mailing list and I signed up this year. He said I'd get an email with coupon for 20% off in a few days. So it was interesting to hear that not all stores are participating in this.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the info once again,my store just opened today and I was hoping they would have the pirate head but did not,they did have vampire but I got the clown instead.....reg.$34.99 for $ 9.97 and lots of value on these lifesize heads....eyes light up and jaw moves with 6 rather funny phases........I love him, think I'm gonna add a body to him, how about yours ?







And yes my store (old linens and things as well) looked very nice too and the staff was great.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Bozz, glad you got one you liked. Too bad about no pirate heads though, it might have worked with your monsters of the deep display. I think the clown is pretty scary looking actually. All of these faces (pirate, clown, vampire) have great detail on them. I thought Spirit had some pretty nice clown costumes in stock this year too that might work for you. BTW what lines does your clown say?

My pirate head will eventually get a body but I'm not sure I'll need one for this year. I was thinking of using his head suspended in our garage window, which would be part of an undersea view. Thinking of turning the window area into a huge sunken ship's portal that is underwater. The thought is the captain would have been lost at sea and underwater and now is a spirit. Still more work to do on the idea. A year or two ago someone posted about a closeout on a Chauvet Abyss Jr. (simulated rippling water effect) machine at Musician's Friend for something like $40 I think. I've been dying to use it on one of my pirate themes. This might be the year. Anyway, got great tips and heads up from this forum and am thankful to found this place; my yard haunt is definitely benefiting from it and so hopefully will the kids coming on Halloween.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Bozz, glad you got one you liked. Too bad about no pirate heads though, it might have worked with your monsters of the deep display. I think the clown is pretty scary looking actually. All of these faces (pirate, clown, vampire) have great detail on them. I thought Spirit had some pretty nice clown costumes in stock this year too that might work for you. BTW what lines does your clown say?
> 
> My pirate head will eventually get a body but I'm not sure I'll need one for this year. I was thinking of using his head suspended in our garage window, which would be part of an undersea view. Thinking of turning the window area into a huge sunken ship's portal that is underwater. The thought is the captain would have been lost at sea and underwater and now is a spirit. Still more work to do on the idea. A year or two ago someone posted about a closeout on a Chauvet Abyss Jr. (simulated rippling water effect) machine at Musician's Friend for something like $40 I think. I've been dying to use it on one of my pirate themes. This might be the year. Anyway, got great tips and heads up from this forum and am thankful to found this place; my yard haunt is definitely benefiting from it and so hopefully will the kids coming on Halloween.


Yeah I'm really digging the clown now....and may go back for the vampire........just can't decide on him.......but there are all very cool heads........your theme sounds great.Some of lines....uuumm....can only remember the last one right now.....need to play them more...>> "the doctor musta spanked everybody when you were born"........that one really cracked me up. He says mostly all insults in a joker type voice.Your right the detail is very nice.....not sure if this is a Gemmy or not ?!?


----------



## Dr.Ghoul (Sep 6, 2009)

halloween4ever said:


> I have three Spirit Halloween Stores in my area to choose from and I've already been to all of them.
> 
> Just go to the spirit Halloween Website and sign up for the Star Wars Sweepstakes and they'll email you a coupon almost instantly.
> 
> ...


I did that with two seperate emails. Do you know how long it takes to get the coupon, or if you need to do anything else. Its been about 2 hours, usually emails things like this only take a minute or so.

And also, has anyone bought the new Hovering Ghost that Spirit has for about $60 or seen it in person. I'm thinking of buying it online, because my local Spirit I don't think carries it. And about how big is it. Thanks.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Dr.Ghoul said:


> I did that with two seperate emails. Do you know how long it takes to get the coupon, or if you need to do anything else. Its been about 2 hours, usually emails things like this only take a minute or so.
> 
> And also, has anyone bought the new Hovering Ghost that Spirit has for about $60 or seen it in person. I'm thinking of buying it online, because my local Spirit I don't think carries it. And about how big is it. Thanks.


I bought the ghost Monday at the Spirit Store and with the 20% off coupon, it was just a few cents less than 43 dollars with tax. He only rises up to about 3 feet, but he is kinda neet.


----------



## halloween4ever (Jul 1, 2009)

Dr.Ghoul said:


> I did that with two seperate emails. Do you know how long it takes to get the coupon, or if you need to do anything else. Its been about 2 hours, usually emails things like this only take a minute or so.
> 
> And also, has anyone bought the new Hovering Ghost that Spirit has for about $60 or seen it in person. I'm thinking of buying it online, because my local Spirit I don't think carries it. And about how big is it. Thanks.



Actually when I think about it, I got my coupon when I went to the store.
They asked me my email, they entered it into the computer and it was in my email inbox when I got home an hour later.

I'll post a pic here of it though.........


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

The nearest one to me opened sometime this past weekend. But their September hours are shorter than Octobers. I'm going on my first day off to check it out for hours and hours! I'm getting excited!


----------



## GuitarGal (Aug 11, 2006)

I just picked my hovering ghost up at the Spirit in Casselberry, FL. I used the coupon that H4ever kindly posted a couple of entries back. Thanks so much for sharing! Can't wait to get home and set it up!


----------



## Uno (Oct 29, 2008)

Has anyone seen a Spirit store in the Dallas/Fort Worth area? I looked on the Spirit website and the closest one is all the way in Waco - 90 miles away. Last year they had at least two within a 30 minute drive. None are listed on the website. Anyone seen any?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Uno said:


> Has anyone seen a Spirit store in the Dallas/Fort Worth area? I looked on the Spirit website and the closest one is all the way in Waco - 90 miles away. Last year they had at least two within a 30 minute drive. None are listed on the website. Anyone seen any?



Uno, there was a thread started that is basically about Spirit stores in the DFW area. Here's the link to it.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

halloween4ever said:


> Actually when I think about it, I got my coupon when I went to the store.
> They asked me my email, they entered it into the computer and it was in my email inbox when I got home an hour later.
> 
> I'll post a pic here of it though.........


Thanks sp much H4ever. I have signed up 3 times and did not get it yet. Now I can start shopping.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Love your clown..i like his teeth,,way cool!


----------



## Dr.Ghoul (Sep 6, 2009)

I'v got a question. I went to my local Spirit today to look and decide on what prop I would get with my 20% coupon. I decided on the Michael Myers. Unfortunatly, they didn't have anymore in stock. The manager said she isn't sure if they would get anymore or how many Spirit has to give to its stores. My question is, does anyone know if any of the Spirits stores have been restocking on alot of there props, like Myers, or is this it for the season. THere also out of the bubble fogger which Iwas planning on buying. How can they be out of stock on so many things when they just opened. I'd rather buy from a store rather than online, so I'm hoping they will get some more in.


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

I went in my local Spirit store today and it was wall to wall costumes. Not a single prop in sight.


----------



## quills (Jul 9, 2009)

Well I went to my local store today. I got my 20% off coupon yesterday and I used it to buy a little luci devil prop. I ended up getting $12 off with the coupon. I took it home and put batteries in it and it didn't work. I took it back to the store hoping to exchange it and they were sold out, I gave the clerk my receipt and credit card and told her I had used the 20% off coupon on this and she gave me the full price back. when I asked her she apologized for not being able to exchange it and said they hoped I would come back again. Just thought I would share my experience.


----------



## Anji4062 (Jul 28, 2009)

jgc106 said:


> Dr.,
> 
> Have you spoken w/a store or regional mgr w/Spirit? I called a Spirit store last week looking for an item from last year and got a call back from a regional mgr who located stock in another state and had it shipped to the local store 2 days later where I purchased it. Also, u may use the store locator yourself and make calls to other stores within 100 miles of you and ask them to hold it 4 u. Also, is Spencer's carrying MM, they carried life size gemmy's last year, worth a try. Good luck!


Not that everyone's aware of this (or at least I wasn't till recently) but Spirit is affiliated with the Spencer stores. You might try taking your coupon in with you there to see if they can give you the discount since your Spirit store didn't have it.


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

My husband and I went to a Spirit store for the first time today. We got lucky we just happened to be in Mississaga (Toronto) and it was the opening day. I thought everything was cool. they had lots of props, lots of costumes lots of displays.... But I still was a bit dissapointed . Not sure why, the store needed more 'attmisphere' . This was the store on South Service Road. The manager there said the dundas street store would probably open next week and the Kitchner Store withing a week or two. If they open in London , Ill go there every day I am sure! lol


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

*my visit to spirit in Ottawa Canada part1*

here are some pictures and a video of the spirit store in Ottawa ontario on carling ave .

here are also my pro and cons for the stores

first i met the manager Chris , was very nice and friendly very helpfull and he apologized for not calling back about my phone inquiery the day before about the props i wanted and i think the other person was his manager or the consignment store manager anyway he was very nice as well , they tanked us for coming there and gave me a nice discount on all our purchases ( see here http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/79967-show-off-your-purchases-37.html ) , all the employees wore nice friendly and there to help you , very good in store service and i apreciate all the great service i got there and i would defenatly go back ...so if the spirit person see this well i was happy with my visit  

i am glad i went in person even if it was a 3½ hour drive as once i got there the props i had on my list to buy some wore disapointing .....and others not on my list i liked alot .....i got a very nice halloween fix in the store and i am really hoping they expend to Quebec province next year (at least montreal ) , montreal needs a store like this . 

also for canadians do expect to pay more then the us prices shown on their web site for example a 99$ us item was 124$ canadian so that also affected my shopping spree there . 

so my disapointements wore ; the executionner prop too expensive for what he does and look like , the 99$ 6 ft witches (124$can) too expensive for what they do (i dont even think their eyes light up and sound)

the large jester marionette was great looking in person but again too expensive but wow impressive , we really liked it , someone that collects clowns needs this in his clown room defenatly . 

the witch cauldron on pedestal too expensive at 74$ can since it doesnt even come with a mister in it , also their was no micheal myers animated prop for sale or to at least look at as a display, no gemmy props like on the web site (tought since spirit didnt ship to canada they could have had a few in the canadian stores even if their online only ya know  spirit , next year remember we dont have much gemmy life size in stores in canada ) 

i also tought it was missing atmosphere like music or fog or something ? but then again they opened up the day prior to my visit so ....ambiance is really key in a store espacially in a store like this ....

also one thing that i HOPE spirit corrects in the next year i bought some props like the rising witch in cauldron it works with batteries now come on at 159$ PLEASE put an adaptor in the box because at halloween night we dont have time to worry about changing the batteries , their is an adaptor hole but no adaptor with .... at least it should come with like gemmy does(when they dont forget to put it in the box  ) also batteries in a head for light up eyes and sound while electric for the movement on the same prop , not very good please une electric plug for all the effect no batteries !!!

ok what i did like the baby display in large crib that was very nice , i also like the reaper of souls (my 6 year old must of pushed the button 10 times to make that work lol) , the ground breaker one was really nice too ....i like the tree displays as well ....i wish i had seen the hoovering ghost work i probably would have bought one of those .... NOW i HOPE everything works well trough halloween and more halloween to come , here are some pictures , the second half will follow in another post , enjoy


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

*spirit ottawa pic part 2*


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

*spirit ottawa part 3*

here is the final set of pic , i have a video but it is not loaded on the pc yet will post later


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice pics A Witch From Canada. That's pretty much what I saw in our store down here except I don't think the marionette guy was on display. He does look cool. I thought they had some great looking clown costumes on the shelves this year. 

Re the props they carry. I know Spirit does a few exclusives but for the most part I don't think they dictate what features Gemmy (for the most part) puts in the props. I feel that just about everything with movement could use at least an A/C adapter option. I know this sounds stupid but I haven't travelled to Canada since I was a young kid, but do we (US and Canada) have the same electrical power current for our appliances, etc.? I've traveled to Australia and know we had to buy adapters for there but honestly don't know about you guys to the North of us. I could see adapters being a cost that when trying to sell at a certain price point would get left off the table in planning. Still I always look for props that have them.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Nice pics A Witch From Canada. That's pretty much what I saw in our store down here except I don't think the marionette guy was on display. He does look cool. I thought they had some great looking clown costumes on the shelves this year.
> 
> Re the props they carry. I know Spirit does a few exclusives but for the most part I don't think they dictate what features Gemmy (for the most part) puts in the props. I feel that just about everything with movement could use at least an A/C adapter option. I know this sounds stupid but I haven't travelled to Canada since I was a young kid, but do we (US and Canada) have the same electrical power current for our appliances, etc.? I've traveled to Australia and know we had to buy adapters for there but honestly don't know about you guys to the North of us. I could see adapters being a cost that when trying to sell at a certain price point would get left off the table in planning. Still I always look for props that have them.


spookie yes we have the same electrical outlet here  otherwise i would be in big trouble with all the props i been buying from the usa lol , France and UK are diffrent from the US and CAN ......i just dont like props with batteries because when you have a line of people waiting to come in i have to rush and make them wait to change freakin batteries in props  and if they have an adaptor place it should have the adaptor in the box ..... 

as for gemmy you plug them in and everything works sound , lights eyes movement , but i bought gertrude from spirit and she needs batteries for the sound and eyes and electric for the head movement just isnt logic


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

jgc106 said:


> Dr.,
> 
> Have you spoken w/a store or regional mgr w/Spirit? I called a Spirit store last week looking for an item from last year and got a call back from a regional mgr who located stock in another state and had it shipped to the local store 2 days later where I purchased it. Also, u may use the store locator yourself and make calls to other stores within 100 miles of you and ask them to hold it 4 u. Also, is Spencer's carrying MM, they carried life size gemmy's last year, worth a try. Good luck!



Spencer's isn't carrying any of the large props this year. I was soooooooo disappointed. Corporate made a decision to only carry them online and in the SpiritHalloween stores this year.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks for all of the pictures Witch From Canada. 

The Jester is really awesome looking but so is the price. Our Spirit store didn't have the Jester, not sure if they will be getting it or not. 

Our Spirit Store Manager said that they only received 2 of the Lifesize Michael Myers figures. One for display and one for sale. You would have thought that they would have sent more than that. He wasn't sure if they would get anymore or not, since they can't order things. He thought that might be it. Instead the truck just shows up at the door with boxes. 

So if you see the Michael Myers and you want him, I wouldn't hesitate to get him with the 20% off coupon.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I just bought the halloween light show from spirits last night ,and i must say this thing is AWESOME!!! I am really happy with the quality of thisand how easy it is to set it up. You can plug your IPOD or MP3 player right into it and it will sync automatically. I am currently working on 6 pumpkins for my singing light show pumpkins. The four songs that come with it are very well done and sound great. The system comes with a 30 watt speaker that sounds very good and has very good power. I have to give hats off to spirit, i am very happy that i purchased this item.


----------



## prestonjjrtr (Sep 5, 2004)

kprimm said:


> I just bought the halloween light show from spirits last night ,and i must say this thing is AWESOME!!! I am really happy with the quality of thisand how easy it is to set it up. You can plug your IPOD or MP3 player right into it and it will sync automatically. I am currently working on 6 pumpkins for my singing light show pumpkins. The four songs that come with it are very well done and sound great. The system comes with a 30 watt speaker that sounds very good and has very good power. I have to give hats off to spirit, i am very happy that i purchased this item.


What are the 4 songs that come with it ? I didn't see it at our Spirit store so I'll have to ask them about it. Thanks for the great review, since I would love to try that too.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow, that is awesome AWFC. I'm really sad that Spencers if falling apart. Especially since in a lot of cities that don't have a Spirit they do have a Spencers.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Thanks for posting pics AWFC! I just got back from my spirit and all theyhad were costumes and some cardboard trees. At least your trip was worht it, mine was very disappointing. Not one prop up other than the MM.*


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

jgc106 said:


> Well, this isn't directly related to Spirit but I have to comment where comment is necessary......
> 
> Ross,
> 
> Kudos to you for being perhaps one of the few and only guys on EBay that charges a fair price. I have been saving like hell for that Rocking granny and appreciate you not gouging people.


Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

At least I know where all the props from my Spirit store went...they went north to Canada!


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Took the family to spirit today, parked the hearse on the curb out front. Then about 15 minutes later watched all the employees go out and try to figure out where the hearse came from. Apparently a customer went in wanting to know what employee the hearse out front belonged to and none of them knew anything about it or that it was even there. My 5 year old got a strawberry shortcake costume, as soon as I find my USB cable ill post a pic of her.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

maximpakt said:


> Took the family to spirit today, parked the hearse on the curb out front. Then about 15 minutes later watched all the employees go out and try to figure out where the hearse came from. Apparently a customer went in wanting to know what employee the hearse out front belonged to and none of them knew anything about it or that it was even there. My 5 year old got a strawberry shortcake costume, as soon as I find my USB cable ill post a pic of her.


lol oh my that must of been so fun to watch , shopping halloween in a hearse , way cool


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

how much was the clown marionette? im starting to collect clowns this year


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Halloweinerdog Lover said:


> how much was the clown marionette? im starting to collect clowns this year


in canadian he was 349$ CAN , in US he is 299$ , he looked really nice in person


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

oh my, I think I'll try and make a marionette for that, unless I inherit a small fortune haha thanks for the quick response!

Is the Spirit Store in Mississauga actually in the Dixie Mall? Because I've been in that mall and really don't remember seeing that store?


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

a witch from canada said:


>


wow..thx witch for all the great pics..i c a few things i would like to have..now all i have to do is talk dh into it now???


----------



## Halloweinerdog Lover (Jul 20, 2009)

Has anyone seen the face ripping clown in person at the spirir stores? I really want to buy him, I can't figure out why he is so much, I just bought a face ripping phantom of the opera and he was only 50 dollars can and the clown is 129.99 us? BTW the phantom of the opera face ripper was from Zellers and I love him! I'll post pics tomorrow


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Halloweinerdog Lover said:


> Has anyone seen the face ripping clown in person at the spirir stores? I really want to buy him, I can't figure out why he is so much, I just bought a face ripping phantom of the opera and he was only 50 dollars can and the clown is 129.99 us? BTW the phantom of the opera face ripper was from Zellers and I love him! I'll post pics tomorrow


here is a video of the clown from haloween asylum , have you looked in their web site to see if it is cheaper then spirit ? 

YouTube - halloweenasylum's Channel


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

here is a video of the spirit store in Ottawa my husband took quickly with his phone sorr poor quality


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for the vid. 

BTW, the guy in the box looks much better when hung high. The box moves a bit and you can't see that his mouth is not moving. FWIW.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

I went to a newly opened one by my house this weekend...
Spirit is a great place to get ideas, would not shop much there, 
because I feel they are pricey, but will definitely be at their after-Halloween 
sale, which is the time to go there!


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

I went to my nearest spirit store yesterday. Whenever I walk into a halloween store I get all giddy, and it was no exception this time. I started snapping pictures, and was kindly asked to refrain.... I wasn't even using a flash. I was so enthralled by the tree forest I barely noticed anything else. I asked a kid working there about an item, he had NO idea, and didn't even know how to look it up, or the price. They didn't have anything but the display model, and in general lacked enough knowledge to even know how to tie his shoes. I know it's a temporary job, but for the love of the gods, PLEASE learn how to do your job. He said he'd been working there setting up ALL WEEK, but didn't know the slightest thing about any of the props/decor I asked about. And it wasn't like I was asking hard questions. I was asking Pricing, and stock questions... And I wasn't the only one. Instead of trying to find out (and possibly making a sale or 2), he told us to come back next week... I think not.

Disappointed with the staff to say the least.


----------

